
Forget Apps, Create Libs - jollyjerry
http://blog.opperator.com/post/14124174065/forget-apps-create-libs
======
jollyjerry
One downside the post doesn't cover is that these microgems aren't
discoverable. You can't do a gem search for them. If these really take off,
it'd be neat if there was a section on ruby-toolbox that was dedicated to
microgems.

